# Super-cheap rides are making Lyft less reliable



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

> *Super-cheap rides are making Lyft less reliable*
> 
> On the way back, I asked Aliaskar if he knew why the two other drivers had failed to pick me up. He said everyone was headed toward Greenpoint, another neighborhood in Brooklyn, where rates were much higher, and that drivers probably weren't interested in my cheap Lyft Line fare. It wasn't a problem for him, though, he added, kindly.
> 
> ...


https://qz.com/1291573/cheap-rides-are-making-lyft-less-reliable/


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

driver gets $4 minimum fare after gas/expenses $2 a 1971 minimum fare

uber spends zero gas or expenses, doesn't risk their life & gets $4.40

and government doesn't see a problem & lets them operate?

$2 is what someone gets to deliver my bottle of beer or plate 50 feet?

yet the rider so obtuse they know driver getting robbed & not willing to tip lol of everyone tipped least $5 like they do at a restaurant theyd all get picked up, acting like they care

how many will still use service when minimum fare is $15 driver gets least $10 a legal fare that after costs is still just minimum wage ( 2 rides an hour about $14 after gas/expenses)


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

One thing I note is that the media often seems to think it is that the fares are too low. That isn't necessarily the case anymore. The real issue is the amount the driver takes is too low. Here a short trip that costs the rider $7.50 only gets us $3. That is the real issue. Uber and Lyft are increasingly taking more of the fare for themselves.

Also from the linked article:



> Uber co-founder and former CEO Travis Kalanick used to talk about how the first goal of surge pricing, Uber's practice of raising rates when lots of people were trying to get a ride, was to keep the service reliable. "We don't just charge to make a buck," he posted on Facebook in December 2013. "The vast majority goes to the driver so that we can maximize the number of drivers on the road. The point is in order to provide you with a reliable ride, prices need to go up."


Someone needs to inform the reporter that it has changed. Uber no longer gives the driver most of the surge. In fact it seems often the driver gets NONE of the surge and the company just pockets it for themselves. There are some really big stories here for members of the media and once they catch on it could cause a lot of PR issues for these rideshare companies.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

In the big cities if you use Uber and Lyft for short rides, you are just an asshole. They know what they are doing. It's like calling a plumber to put more toilet paper in your bathroom.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

homelesslawnmowers said:


> driver gets $4 minimum fare after gas/expenses $2 a 1971 minimum fare
> 
> uber spends zero gas or expenses, doesn't risk their life & gets $4.40
> 
> ...


The problem IMO, is many people in the main stream media,are a bunch of Cheap F'sssssss, and many of them take Uber,so that's why they don't report this exploitation of the drivers, Media is more interested in reporting how Illegals are getting a raw deal while citizens of the US are treated as Non Gratta, JMO
PS as more of these stories get out there, the Gov will take notice,and by the way, if enough people wrote there elected officials, tell them you vote, and want some standards be put on app co's things will get done quicker, but we are a long way off from that point,jmo


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Someone needs to inform the reporter that it has changed. Uber no longer gives the driver most of the surge. In fact it seems often the driver gets NONE of the surge and the company just pockets it for themselves. There are some really big stories here for members of the media and once they catch on it could cause a lot of PR issues for these rideshare companies.


The reporter doesn't care. They had a deadline, they wrote a story. The headline mentioned Uber, so the story will get clicks. Nothing else matters.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

rex jones said:


> It's like calling a plumber to put more toilet paper in your bathroom.


Actually a good comparison.. But I admit, if the plumber did it for only $3.30, i'd do it too!


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

JimKE said:


> The reporter doesn't care. They had a deadline, they wrote a story. The headline mentioned Uber, so the story will get clicks. Nothing else matters.


Yeah it's a good point. Anything salacious, you just throw Uber in the headline and it will get clicks. Not to downplay sexual assaults or any other criminal behavior, but it is literally going everywhere in this country outside of Uber.



IERide said:


> Actually a good comparison.. But I admit, if the plumber did it for only $3.30, i'd do it too!


I was really just going for hyperbole, when I made the comparison. I guess it kind of works. Make sure to make the plumber bring up all his tools to the 9th floor too!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

And of course, since i’m such a great customer I will be sure to “tip him in the app”..


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

IERide said:


> And of course, since i'm such a great customer I will be sure to "tip him in the app"..


You know the motto plumbers live by...right?

*"Pool Pax flow downhill!"*


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I say bravo to any reporter willing to say drivers should be paid a fare wage. He was certainly off on a few facts but anyway glad to see anything in the media at least acknowledge the drivers side.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I wrote a while back that by not offering the usual bonus programs Lyft was giving drivers a pay cut and engaged in an experiment to see how little they can pay drivers. I guess drivers have had enough finally.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anyone remember the time...

When Uber supplimented the fare...

So it made the trips worthwhile...

Oh damn...must be my memory...

Going bad again...8>O

How long have I been driving now...???

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> https://qz.com/1291573/cheap-rides-are-making-lyft-less-reliable/


RACE TO THE BOTTOM !

THIRD WORLD PRICES
EQUAL
THIRD WORLD SERVICE !


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> RACE TO THE BOTTOM !
> 
> THIRD WORLD PRICES
> EQUAL
> THIRD WORLD SERVICE !


= 3rd world living for Uber Drivers,jmo


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Got a ping today which was nothing but a digit number (probably the building number I am guessing?). I figured oh well I'll just go to the ping. As I got closer I realized it was a local slum apartment complex with 20+ buildings laid out like a maze. Then as I pulled in to one of the entrances I saw that apparently they fixed their gate (acfter years of it being down) so I couldn't get in without a gate code.

I just canceled the ride and left. It was about 45 minutes after so that usually means it is a short ride for someone who is going to work and has to be there on the hour. I'm not dealing with this crap for $3. I find even if I do call some will penalize you for doing that with a bad ratings or they could always say something like "try the other entrance" (the fare isn't worth driving all over for).

I think a lot of the quality issues passengers face are actually caused by the low pay and the rating system. I know for a $5+ guarantee pay and not being held hostage by ratings and the potential for false reports I would get every customer where it is even possible. I know I would because that is exactly what I did when I drove a taxi.



MoreTips said:


> I say bravo to any reporter willing to say drivers should be paid a fare wage. He was certainly off on a few facts but anyway glad to see anything in the media at least acknowledge the drivers side.


I agree. I was very happy to see the article. I hope more members of the media follow up on this sort of reporting. It would be very easy to sign up as a driver and do it for a few days to see what we are talking about.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

I thought the whole idea of Uber/Lyft was so their drivers could complain about taxi's being too expensive while bragging about how little TNC drivers were willing to work for? What happened? I guess when you flood the market with 10's of thousands of other drivers (your competition ) driving for a buck a mile (if you're lucky) wasn't so smart afterall?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

rex jones said:


> In the big cities if you use Uber and Lyft for short rides, you are just an asshole. They know what they are doing. It's like calling a plumber to put more toilet paper in your bathroom.


I can understand if you aren't making money on them, but in the cab racket, the short rides were where it was at.

Most people in big cities don't need to go long distances, but if its too long or too dangerous to walk, they need a ride. A 6 block walk through Atlanta at night could be a problematic journey.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

rex jones said:


> It's like calling a plumber to put more toilet paper in your bathroom.


Except the plumber would rightfully receive a well-paid "service call fee" right off the top, just for showing up.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I can understand if you aren't making money on them, but in the cab racket, the short rides were where it was at.
> 
> Most people in big cities don't need to go long distances, but if its too long or too dangerous to walk, they need a ride. A 6 block walk through Atlanta at night could be a problematic journey.


The difference is cabs tend to get tipped more. Also the drop is usually high enough to cover expenses. Tips are much more rare with rideshare and we all know how crappy the driver pay is. The other thing is the per minute/wait time charge. It tends to be 2-4 times higher in cabs so traffic is less of an issue.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

rex jones said:


> In the big cities if you use Uber and Lyft for short rides, you are just an asshole. They know what they are doing. *It's like calling a plumber to put more toilet paper in your bathroom.*


Which the plumber will gladly do, at $90 an hour. Passengers need rides, drivers need realistic minimum fares on those short rides.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Which the plumber will gladly do, at $90 an hour. Passengers need rides, drivers need realistic minimum fares on those short rides.


Perhaps what we need is an Uber for plumbers, electricians etc. Granted there is more skill involved in those trades that your average joe does not have but Uber could start a school up that certified people for those jobs kind of like how they were willing to help drivers get into cars to do this job.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> One thing I note is that the media often seems to think it is that the fares are too low. That isn't necessarily the case anymore. The real issue is the amount the driver takes is too low. Here a short trip that costs the rider $7.50 only gets us $3. That is the real issue. Uber and Lyft are increasingly taking more of the fare for themselves.
> 
> Also from the linked article:
> 
> Someone needs to inform the reporter that it has changed. Uber no longer gives the driver most of the surge. In fact it seems often the driver gets NONE of the surge and the company just pockets it for themselves. There are some really big stories here for members of the media and once they catch on it could cause a lot of PR issues for these rideshare companies.


If only their job was journalism, not selling advertising. Maybe we should put money together to buy some ads.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I can understand if you aren't making money on them, but in the cab racket, the short rides were where it was at.
> 
> Most people in big cities don't need to go long distances, but if its too long or too dangerous to walk, they need a ride. A 6 block walk through Atlanta at night could be a problematic journey.


 The problem in Atlanta (similar to other cities, I imagine) are decent trips during morning, mid afternoon, and rush hour turns to shit based on the time. You can do well on short rides, but you have to make sure to expedite both the time between pickups and getting slow ass people into your car. I wonder what the record is for trips in an hour? I think I got 4 or 5 one time.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> https://qz.com/1291573/cheap-rides-are-making-lyft-less-reliable/


Until U/L start paying a reasonable rate to drivers and charge riders a responsible rate, this will continue. Now with gas prices on the rise, if a rider is more that 7-8 minutes away, they are likely doomed.

Add to this the up-tick in immigrant drivers. Savoy game players. U/L think that the immigrants will work for peanuts and be their saving grace. NOT! Many are robbing the company and the riders.

It is really true....you get what you pay for.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

So... Millenial pax are realizing that drivers don't want to do their $4 Line/Pool rides, and this is such a revelation that it's worthy of an article.

Next week, an exposé on other breakthrough discoveries: water is wet and the sky appears to be blue.


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

Maybe we should all join the taxi unions. Just a thought! lol


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Netpay said:


> Maybe we should all join the taxi unions. Just a thought! lol


The Taxi union died in Pittsburgh 30 years ago.

Yellow Cab figured they had no way to supervise their drivers, so they went to a lease situation.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Which the plumber will gladly do, at $90 an hour. Passengers need rides, drivers need realistic minimum fares on those short rides.


Yeah my analogy really was for entertainment purposes. I imagine most plumbers will say piss off if asked to fulfill that request.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So... Millenial pax are realizing that drivers don't want to do their $4 Line/Pool rides, and this is such a revelation that it's worthy of an article.
> 
> Next week, an exposé on other breakthrough discoveries: water is wet and the sky appears to be blue.


Most people don't know how little of the fare the driver keeps. I welcome all stories that aren't afraid to highlight the ridiculously low minimum earning. Most passengers have been very sympathetic and usually tip if the conversation turns to driver pay and I tell them our cut of the fare. I'm convinced they just don't know what's going on.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> The other thing is the per minute/wait time charge. It tends to be 2-4 times higher in cabs so traffic is less of an issue


I think cabs here charge $2.60 per minute. I get 15 cents. I might be wrong (about the cabs).


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Taxi companies...

At least have learned...

The value of a minute...

Uber/Lyft do not care...!!!

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JMlyftuber said:


> Most people don't know how little of the fare the driver keeps. I welcome all stories that aren't afraid to highlight the ridiculously low minimum earning. Most passengers have been very sympathetic and usually tip if the conversation turns to driver pay and I tell them our cut of the fare. I'm convinced they just don't know what's going on.


I wonder how much out of the $4.53 the writer thinks the driver gets lol

I am guessing $4


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Taxi companies...
> 
> At least have learned...
> 
> The value of a minute...


Taxi fares are determined by government regulators- Uber has dynamic pricing.

Further, Uber isn't that much cheaper than taxis. Its just that they take a big cut of the fare- which is a bigger percentage with the smaller fares.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

When you complain about shorties, you need to understand a major flaw in the UberX business model. 

Commercial Insurance

This is what the most of the booking fee is supposed to cover.

So out of a Los Angeles Mini fare of $5.80

Booking Fee: $2.30

Uber’s Cut: 88¢

Drivers Cut: $2.62

Pax sees $6 for a one mile ride and thinks no big deal. Driver is probably getting $5 for this 5 minute ride.

Higher minimum fare you say??? How bout $15?

Guess what, that’s the UberBlack minimum.

Explain why any pax would pay that much for a ride in a Prius/Camry/Civic/etc.??


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I wonder how much out of the $4.53 the writer thinks the driver gets lol
> 
> I am guessing $4


That sounds about right. From the tips that result from minimum earnings discussion they seem to be aiming for a total earning of ~$5 ($1-2 on top of $3.20).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LoveBC said:


> When you complain about shorties, you need to understand a major flaw in the UberX business model.
> 
> Commercial Insurance
> 
> ...


Nobody is suggesting that pax would pay $15 for a shorty - you're asking people to explain something that has not been said. You're digressing --the article questions whether drivers are willing to do the microfares; what pax are willing to pay for them is a different matter.

In any case, drivers do not know that a ride will be a shorty on Lyft until they hit the arrived button. Yet the author of the news article said that the drivers cancelled before arriving at her location. They cancelled because it was a Line ride, and even the driver who did eventually pick her up said that he thought it was because she had requested Line. Which makes perfect sense - experienced drivers know that Line rides are more likely to be shorties and in almost all cases will pay less than an equivalent regular Lyft ride.

I imagine that these Line requests for this pax were auto-allocated by Lyft (the "One passenger has been added to your queue" crap), and when the drivers saw it was Line they just drive around until the pax or Lyft cancelled. It's easy to forget to hit the Offline button after every Lyft pickup - I forget myself sometimes.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> experienced drivers know that Line rides are more likely to be shorties and in almost all cases will pay less than an equivalent regular Lyft ride.


I actually find that line rides are usually longer. For short trips there seems to be little difference in price, the big advantage for line and pool is the longer distance trips.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Perhaps what we need is an Uber for plumbers, electricians etc. Granted there is more skill involved in those trades that your average joe does not have but Uber could start a school up that certified people for those jobs kind of like how they were willing to help drivers get into cars to do this job.


sounds good, Plumbers making 11$ an hr, & electricians making 10.50 $ per hr, lets do it? JMO


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

LoveBC said:


> When you complain about shorties, you need to understand a major flaw in the UberX business model.
> 
> Commercial Insurance
> 
> ...


If the driver got $5 in that scenario the fare is ~$8.50, not 15.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually find that line rides are usually longer. For short trips there seems to be little difference in price, the big advantage for line and pool is the longer distance trips.


Interesting. It's the opposite here. Line and Pool are used for the "last mile" or "first mile" trips i.e. to the local mass transit station, back home from shopping at the market etc. They are for people who have so little money that they are willing to save a buck or two for a shared ride.

If, as a driver, you want to target the people who have the money to afford the longer and (comparatively) big fare trips, then you do Uber X and Lyft.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Until U/L start paying a reasonable rate to drivers and charge riders a responsible rate, this will continue. Now with gas prices on the rise, if a rider is more that 7-8 minutes away, they are likely doomed.
> 
> Add to this the up-tick in immigrant drivers. Savoy game players. U/L think that the immigrants will work for peanuts and be their saving grace. NOT! Many are robbing the company and the riders.
> 
> It is really true....you get what you pay for.


Uber is already charging riders a responsible rate, $6 for a minimal fare ride is NOT cheap considering you are only going 1-2 miles. Would you pay anymore than $6 for going 1-2 miles? You would be insane to ask anyone to pay $10 to get in a 2005 beater for 2 miles.

The problem is Uber is keeping 60% of that $6 and only paying $2.6 to drivers. If Uber compensate the driver fairly (say $5) and keep the $1, It would be much more reasonable and stays coherent with their PR image (helping the community by taking a "loss" even though I think they'd still make money even with $1).


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

homelesslawnmowers said:


> how many will still use service when minimum fare is $15 driver gets least $10 a legal fare that after costs is still just minimum wage ( 2 rides an hour about $14 after gas/expenses)


When I am getting my SUV serviced (monthly), I always order RideAustin (which only charges the driver $0.99/trip) and I always leave the driver a $5 tip - so, while it's not quite $15 total fare; the driver gets at least 90% of the fare paid by the pax. *so in that circumstance, I'm okay with your proposal.


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

Ziggy said:


> When I am getting my SUV serviced (monthly), I always order RideAustin (which only charges the driver $0.99/trip) and I always leave the driver a $5 tip - so, while it's not quite $15 total fare; the driver gets at least 90% of the fare paid by the pax. *so in that circumstance, I'm okay with your proposal.


this is my simple math

if driver grosses $10-15 thats legal & fair

its not a perfect world your not going to get 3-5 rides an hour 24)7 most likely 1-2 will be average

gotta figure least $3 in expenses and gas and most trips will average least 15-20 minutes because again world's not perfect its not going to be your neighbor, drop them off & next ping right next door

1 ride an hour driver would net $7 out of that 10 still less than minimum wage but their gas was paid for & they made a little profit

2 rides thata $14 basic minimum wage most places

3 or more woohoo driver can earn an honest days pay for an honest days work

anything less than $10 in 2018 is less than minimum wage

$2 is friggen calculated evil & greed



Aerodrifting said:


> Uber is already charging riders a responsible rate, $6 for a minimal fare ride is NOT cheap considering you are only going 1-2 miles. Would you pay anymore than $6 for going 1-2 miles? You would be insane to ask anyone to pay $10 to get in a 2005 beater for 2 miles.
> 
> The problem is Uber is keeping 60% of that $6 and only paying $2.6 to drivers. If Uber compensate the driver fairly (say $5) and keep the $1, It would be much more reasonable and stays coherent with their PR image (helping the community by taking a "loss" even though I think they'd still make money even with $1).


in high school & throughout the early mid 90s you would regularly give friends family $5-10 in gas money for rides & gas was less than $1 a gallon, Friday sat nights the guy not supposed to drink & be dd (designated driver) would get least 5 from everyone in the ride for the tank...

$6 in 2018 is criminal, its what you pay fir a burger, don't know what a bus ride cost these days but im sure its least $4- $5, if you cant afford $15 for a private chauffer/private driver for door to door delivery, guess what you cant afford one. these idiots spending $8 to get to their $15 an hour jobs? wtf you dont know anyone at work that you can give money to that needs it for a ride? no family no friends that could use some extra buck? wtf lol & if they cant afford a car something a dedicated 16 year old can hustle up in a few months, you know they not paying that credit card balance to zero every month, these idiots subscribing to movement think they getting over and still paying interes on rides they took last summer...

walk, bike, bus, skateboard, scooter if your not going to least tip $5 on those rides, riders know they exploiting the system or they never owned a car in their life but thats not gonna happen so when they happen 1 star unmatch, fool me once shame in you fool me twice shame on me & we unmatched so you not fooling me again & your rating just dropped least half a point so wait longer or get the inexperienced with your life in tbeir hands, havent needed a ride since i was 16, but i would expect any friend or family member in 2018 i offered $6 for one for to slap the shat out of me, thats beyond disrespectful but its a whole generation clueless in what things cost

btw $6.25 was a minimum fare in nyc in 1990 so no you wouldn't be crazy to pay it, youd be a poor persin with no concept theres a human using a 2000+ pound vehicle at $2.60+ gallon gas delivering you door to door in 2018

how much you pay for the 2 pound pizza to get delivered or that beer/plate to be delivered 50 feet lmao

$6 cant be serious sorry bud gotta be least double & the driver needs to get least 10 of it & now its a minimum fare from 15 years ago 2004 lmao


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

rex jones said:


> In the big cities if you use Uber and Lyft for short rides, you are just an asshole. They know what they are doing. It's like calling a plumber to put more toilet paper in your bathroom.


It's actually nothing like that at all. The plumber will charge you a rate that makes him more than happy to come out & change your toilet paper.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> https://qz.com/1291573/cheap-rides-are-making-lyft-less-reliable/


UBER IS TAKING 60% OUT OF MY TRIP PAYOUTS ON MOST EVERY TRIP I TAKE .


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

_



My request was matched with Vikram, a driver who was in the unenviable position of having to travel nine minutes from lower Manhattan to pick me up in downtown Brooklyn, after which he would drive another 10 or 15 minutes in Brooklyn to drop me off.

For this trip, Lyft was charging me $4.53, and I can't imagine it was paying Vikram much more. Suffice it to say, I wasn't surprised when, seven minutes later, Lyft alerted me that it had found "a different driver who's already on the way."

Click to expand...

_As poor Vikram sits in traffic on the Brooklyn Bridge and gets a cancellation notice as Lyft pulls their common tactic of rematching...

Even if the article isn't 100% well informed, it is at least wise to the fact that maybe these cheap fares are not as wonderful as people think. Not only do these low minimums create unreliability in the service but a needless antagonism between driver and rider. So many tricks and gimmicks used to get drivers to take $2-3 rides when the answer is to just raise minimum fares for drivers. They bank on drivers just swallowing it instead of that guy in LA who ejected the pilot.

And to the argument of the insurance costs for the ride, that is totally fine. The solution is not to exploit and trick drivers into taking these rides; it is not to give them in the first place! Putting train and bus riders into private cars in an effort to "disrupt" public transportation on the backs of the ignorant is hubris and exploitation at its finest.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> https://qz.com/1291573/cheap-rides-are-making-lyft-less-reliable/


The thing is Lyft an Uber damn well know that the ride will be unprofitable from the very start. And they can damn well charge the rider appropriately for the pickup and drop off. But they are both dumb and wont. I just started on lyft and these pricks sometimes don't show your pickup distance, I guess if your acceptance rate is too low. I've gotten like 15 mile pickups. I'm like am I the only one on the road? Of course they show it after you accept. When I see that insta cancel. Uber is much better about at least telling you up front that it is 25 minutes or 13 miles away. They can shove that long pickup fee where the sun don't shine though...



mrpjfresh said:


> As poor Vikram sits in traffic on the Brooklyn Bridge and gets a cancellation notice as Lyft pulls their common tactic of rematching...
> 
> Even if the article isn't 100% well informed, it is at least wise to the fact that maybe these cheap fares are not as wonderful as people think. Not only do these low minimums create unreliability in the service but a needless antagonism between driver and rider. So many tricks and gimmicks used to get drivers to take $2-3 rides when the answer is to just raise minimum fares for drivers. They bank on drivers just swallowing it instead of that guy in LA who ejected the pilot.
> 
> And to the argument of the insurance costs for the ride, that is totally fine. The solution is not to exploit and trick drivers into taking these rides; it is not to give them in the first place! Putting train and bus riders into private cars in an effort to "disrupt" public transportation on the backs of the ignorant is hubris and exploitation at its finest.


No the answer is to quote a profitable price for the ride. If someone lives out in the sticks 15 miles out of town they need to be charged for that pickup. It isn't Lyft/Uber's fault they live in the sticks and it isn't the Drivers fault. The bill should go to the rider. Now some of these long pickups do turn into a nice long trip back into the city, but often times they don't. It is just Uncle Bill going to Walmart down the road. Guess one should feel lucky that they were dropping off at Walmart instead of the return car load of crap home.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jfinks said:


> these pricks sometimes don't show your pickup distance,


This is a major annoyance.

Pickup time: 5 minutes, no distance given
<accept ride>
Pickup time: 7 minutes, 2.3 miles away

Estimated ride time: 29 minutes
<arrive, accept pax>
Estimated ride time: 22 minutes

What a bunch of crap!!


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

rex jones said:


> In the big cities if you use Uber and Lyft for short rides, you are just an asshole. They know what they are doing. It's like calling a plumber to put more toilet paper in your bathroom.


I love short rides It helps me hit incentives faster.


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

If you drive for Uber or Lyft you are a baboon!


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Not sure what the pax was complaining about - they're paying for a low cost service and getting low cost service. Order Lyft Classic or uberX if you don't want to wait - or spend a few more $ and order Select. Money talks. In SF, Lyft subsidizes Line and pay a the same as Classic. One way they make it work is taking the cancellation fees after the 1st rider is in the car.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> = 3rd world living for Uber Drivers,jmo


Lots of 3rd world drivers too...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I just got switched from the normal surge to the "new and improved" purple and pink heat maps.

Makes me want to start a thread called "Super-cheap LYFT is making Lyft less reliable"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

1974toyota said:


> sounds good, Plumbers making 11$ an hr, & electricians making 10.50 $ per hr, lets do it? JMO


It sounds great until your house is flooded/burns down.

Which is what needs to happen with Uber and Lyft.



Mista T said:


> I just got switched from the normal surge to the "new and improved" purple and pink heat maps.
> 
> Makes me want to start a thread called "Super-cheap LYFT is making Lyft less reliable"


Yeah they put me on that "beta test." I barely take any trips anyway. Maybe they think I'll take more now? I just checked. Averaged 1.3 Lyft trips per week this year.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> https://qz.com/1291573/cheap-rides-are-making-lyft-less-reliable/


"We don't just charge to make a buck," he posted on Facebook in December 2013. "The vast majority goes to the driver so that we can maximize the number of drivers on the road. The point is in order to provide you with a reliable ride, prices need to go up."

Exactly. People on here arguing pax will gladly pay 2,3,4 times surge for a much less reliable service are delusional.



touberornottouber said:


> One thing I note is that the media often seems to think it is that the fares are too low. That isn't necessarily the case anymore. The real issue is the amount the driver takes is too low. Here a short trip that costs the rider $7.50 only gets us $3. That is the real issue. Uber and Lyft are increasingly taking more of the fare for themselves.
> 
> Also from the linked article:
> 
> Someone needs to inform the reporter that it has changed. Uber no longer gives the driver most of the surge. In fact it seems often the driver gets NONE of the surge and the company just pockets it for themselves. There are some really big stories here for members of the media and once they catch on it could cause a lot of PR issues for these rideshare companies.


Correct. This will never fly with pax once they understand what's going on. Fact that Uber and Lyft would even think about trying this surge scam on pax shows just how desperate they are. The damage done to both companies with just the few cities in which they've implemented this will be great.



JimKE said:


> The reporter doesn't care. They had a deadline, they wrote a story. The headline mentioned Uber, so the story will get clicks. Nothing else matters.


BS



MoreTips said:


> I say bravo to any reporter willing to say drivers should be paid a fare wage. He was certainly off on a few facts but anyway glad to see anything in the media at least acknowledge the drivers side.


The main point of the article was how low fares impact the pax. At some point people will go back to having a friend take them to the airport because Uber/Lyft are too unreliable.



JMlyftuber said:


> If only their job was journalism, not selling advertising. Maybe we should put money together to buy some ads.


Not a bad idea. I'd be willing to contribute



JMlyftuber said:


> Most people don't know how little of the fare the driver keeps. I welcome all stories that aren't afraid to highlight the ridiculously low minimum earning. Most passengers have been very sympathetic and usually tip if the conversation turns to driver pay and I tell them our cut of the fare. I'm convinced they just don't know what's going on.


My advise is to direct the conversation on how Uber is increasing fees and keeping surge with no incentive for drivers. Even if pax don't grasp it immediately, it will start to sink in as wait times get longer and longer and fares become larger and larger.



Aerodrifting said:


> Uber is already charging riders a responsible rate, $6 for a minimal fare ride is NOT cheap considering you are only going 1-2 miles. Would you pay anymore than $6 for going 1-2 miles? You would be insane to ask anyone to pay $10 to get in a 2005 beater for 2 miles.
> 
> The problem is Uber is keeping 60% of that $6 and only paying $2.6 to drivers. If Uber compensate the driver fairly (say $5) and keep the $1, It would be much more reasonable and stays coherent with their PR image (helping the community by taking a "loss" even though I think they'd still make money even with $1).


This is the whole problem with Uber's business model. Probably two thirds of rides shouldn't be in the system. Uber should be one third the size. What if Walmart hired unlimited number of employees and those that showed up first got to work that day? They'd go bankrupt just like Uber


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

A lot of people have the misconception that Uber and Lyft are taking too much of the fare, that is false. Uber and Lyft take 20 to 25 percent of the mileage and time incurred by the driver, all other fees are exclusive to Uber and Lyft.
We all agreed to this when we signed up to be drivers, we are being exploited because we agreed to be exploited. 
Once drivers realize this they either resign to the facts or quit, smart drivers figure out how to make it work for themselves and take advantage of the opportunity.
One hint to be more profitable, NEVER PICK UP FROM AIRPORTS, IT'S A LOSING PROPOSITION.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

I bet the drivers in this story were declining stacked pings once they saw how far the pickup was. I do it all the time because they're always far away. So maybe this is something drivers can do to push for more $. Everyone should decline stacked pings, screen all rides, call-and-cancel . Maybe they'll get the message.

I have a solution. The pax can "lock in" their tip to the driver ahead of time. The tip amount is there on the drivers screen when the request pops up.
Here's how they would sell it:

_Wanna show your driver some love b4 he even DOES anything?! LOCK IT IN! With this new feature you can tip your driver BEFORE he picks you up. That way, you'll have a better chance of actually getting a ride! Tipping is NOT required, but we recommend starting at $5 because everyone knows no one can make any money driving for our standard rates! So if you want to actually get picked up, LOCK IT IN!
_


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> A lot of people have the misconception that Uber and Lyft are taking too much of the fare, that is false. Uber and Lyft take 20 to 25 percent of the mileage and time incurred by the driver, all other fees are exclusive to Uber and Lyft.


Uber and Lyft are adding in all these bogus fees to skirt the 20/25 percent. Same shady shit.


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

phillipzx3 said:


> I thought the whole idea of Uber/Lyft was so their drivers could complain about taxi's being too expensive while bragging about how little TNC drivers were willing to work for? What happened? I guess when you flood the market with 10's of thousands of other drivers (your competition ) driving for a buck a mile (if you're lucky) wasn't so smart afterall?


I think you have to know where to drive. Driving is like stock trading... follow the money!! Downtown short riders 5 -6 runs per hour adds to $$$.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> A lot of people have the misconception that Uber and Lyft are taking too much of the fare, that is false. Uber and Lyft take 20 to 25 percent of the mileage and time incurred by the driver, all other fees are exclusive to Uber and Lyft.
> We all agreed to this when we signed up to be drivers, we are being exploited because we agreed to be exploited.
> Once drivers realize this they either resign to the facts or quit, smart drivers figure out how to make it work for themselves and take advantage of the opportunity.
> One hint to be more profitable, NEVER PICK UP FROM AIRPORTS, IT'S A LOSING PROPOSITION.


That still doesn't mean the minis shouldn't go up. When it becomes no longer worth it for the driver and the demand still exists it's time to say "hey rider, your fare will be $8 instead of $6 for the foreseeable future because your driver needs it to continue providing ride services. Thank you." It's not the service fee I have a problem with.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Ace Richards said:


> If you drive for Uber or Lyft you are a baboon!


And here you are....driving for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

homelesslawnmowers said:


> driver gets $4 minimum fare after gas/expenses $2 a 1971 minimum fare
> 
> uber spends zero gas or expenses, doesn't risk their life & gets $4.40
> 
> ...


" NO NEED TO TIP " !

" ASK YOUR DRIVER FOR WATER & MINTS. FREE !"



Uber's Guber said:


> Except the plumber would rightfully receive a well-paid "service call fee" right off the top, just for showing up.


At a HIGHER RATE ON NIGHTS & WEEKENDS !


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Lol @doing line in Brooklyn. SMH. And you can't stop request so the pings keep coming. SMH.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> "This is the whole problem with Uber's business model. Probably two thirds of rides shouldn't be in the system. Uber should be one third the size. What if Walmart hired unlimited number of employees and those that showed up first got to work that day? They'd go bankrupt just like Uber


PSST...there is no COST to Uber having far too many drivers. They WIN with too many drivers...cause you only get paid for the rides you get. Your walmart illustration is invalid.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> PSST...there is no COST to Uber having far too many drivers. They WIN with too many drivers...cause you only get paid for the rides you get. Your walmart illustration is invalid.


Pssst, you are incorrect. Uber loses 3 billion a year trying to maintain a driver pool. Incentives, advertising, support staff to process each new driver


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Pssst, you are incorrect. Uber loses 3 billion a year trying to maintain a driver pool. Incentives, advertising, support staff to process each new driver


LOL Uber makes that much back everyday by charging their drivers a $20 vehicle "inspection" fee.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL Uber makes that much back everyday by charging their drivers a $20 vehicle "inspection" fee.


Kudos on the appropriate profile pic


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

homelesslawnmowers said:


> driver gets $4 minimum fare after gas/expenses $2 a 1971 minimum fare
> 
> uber spends zero gas or expenses, doesn't risk their life & gets $4.40
> 
> ...


I'm at complete loss as to why people keep complaining about Lyft's bumnuggetry? When they should be expending the energy to either boycott them?


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Pssst, you are incorrect. Uber loses 3 billion a year trying to maintain a driver pool. Incentives, advertising, support staff to process each new driver


HA! Uber's losses are all from legal costs, stock based compensation (for execs...some who got fired) and write downs. There is no indication the US market is not profitable.

Uber's "loss" includes things like write-downs, stock-based compensation expenses, depreciation, and legal costs. (Uber clearly hopes litigation payments aren't recurring, especially since it has settled its acrimonious suit with Alphabet's Waymo unit.)

Third quarter 2017 results: Uber's disclosure revealed that gross bookings, its key metric for demand of ride services, grew 11% to $9.71 billion during the period that ended in September.

First Quarter 2018: Losses based on... "generally accepted accounting principles, which includes writedowns, as well as the company's enormous legal expenses, such as the cost of defending against a trade secrets lawsuit from Alphabet Inc.'s Waymo. Uber agreed to give Waymo stock valued at $245 million to settle the suit last week."


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> RACE TO THE BOTTOM !
> 
> THIRD WORLD PRICES
> EQUAL
> THIRD WORLD SERVICE !


What chu talkn' 'bout Willis??


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> There is no indication the US market is not profitable


You mean other than this?


Uber's losses more than doubled in 2017 12:28 PM ET Wed, 14 Feb 2018 | 00:39
Uber has just revealed its fourth-quarter financial results, which show that the ride-hailing company's loss jumped 61 percent in 2017.

The company lost $4.5 billion last year, up from $2.8 billion in 2016, according to figures first reported by The Information and confirmed by CNBC on Tuesday.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/13/ubers-loss-jumped-61-percent-to-4-point-5-billion-in-2017.html


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The "less reliable" came into play in a big way with me yesterday. Parade in our downtown, there was no way I was going down there. When a driver friend called me and said "Man, avoid downtown, it just took me 25 minutes to get out of there!" that pretty much cemented it for me.

Ping! Pick up ___, 3 minutes away, ride length 10 minutes. I drive up and Arrive, and see the dest is downtown. Drive away. There is no way I'm going into the mess, just so I can be paid $3.75. Screw that!! 

Did this multiple times. One pax even called and texted roughly 10 times each! (10 calls, 10 texts)

I hope each of these people take the time to complain directly to Lyft. They need to hear from the pax how unreliable their service has become. And it's their own fault.

Pay the drivers more, you f*cking cheap ass bast*rds!!


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I


Aerodrifting said:


> Uber is already charging riders a responsible rate, $6 for a minimal fare ride is NOT cheap considering you are only going 1-2 miles. Would you pay anymore than $6 for going 1-2 miles? You would be insane to ask anyone to pay $10 to get in a 2005 beater for 2 miles.
> 
> The problem is Uber is keeping 60% of that $6 and only paying $2.6 to drivers. If Uber compensate the driver fairly (say $5) and keep the $1, It would be much more reasonable and stays coherent with their PR image (helping the community by taking a "loss" even though I think they'd still make money even with $1).


I wish i knew what the insurance costs per ride. I believe it must be pretty $$. To me the insurance and app are worth more than $


tomatopaste said:


> Pssst, you are incorrect. Uber loses 3 billion a year trying to maintain a driver pool. Incentives, advertising, support staff to process each new driver


The same way we "lose" on mileage deductions? There's a funny thing about losses - if you're already wealthy you can laugh while carrying your "losses" all the way to the bank!



Uber's Guber said:


> LOL Uber makes that much back everyday by charging their drivers a $20 vehicle "inspection" fee.


I never paid an inspection fee. I answered a questionnaire self-certifying my tires and brakes are good!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Here is the best article that I have read that explains Uber and Lyft.

They both know upfront pricing and low driver rates is the only way to be profitable.

https://www.theinformation.com/articles/how-lyfts-missteps-killed-its-chances-of-overtaking-uber?jwt=


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> I never paid an inspection fee. I answered a questionnaire self-certifying my tires and brakes are good!


Is that a wise idea? If you ever suffer an accident caused by a blow-out while a pax in the car, Uber may be able to legally wash their hands of the whole mess.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Is that a wise idea? If you ever suffer an accident caused by a blow-out while a pax in the car, Uber may be able to legally wash their hands of the whole mess.


Well, if they let you drive whilst bypassing background checks, what diff does an inspection make, lol?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Here is the best article that I have read that explains Uber and Lyft. They both know upfront pricing and low driver rates is the only way to be profitable. https://www.theinformation.com/articles/how-lyfts-missteps-killed-its-chances-of-overtaking-uber?jwt=


Journalist Amir Efrati has done a great job investigating the on goings at Uber/Lyft. He's written several times regarding the 2 rideshare giants. One tell-tell sign to deem from this story: that Dara remains _"under pressure to improve margins to effectively set a timeline for Uber to go public by the end of 2019." _Because drivers are considered the biggest expense that Uber deals with, Dara's main fixation will likely remain on focus to find more ways to pilfer earnings from the drivers.
So, get ready for another 180 days of _let-the-drivers-be-damned, _disguised as a partnership of course!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Journalist Amir Efrati has done a great job investigating the on goings at Uber/Lyft. He's written several times regarding the 2 rideshare giants. One tell-tell sign to deem from this story: that Dara remains _"under pressure to improve margins to effectively set a timeline for Uber to go public by the end of 2019." _Because drivers are considered the biggest expense that Uber deals with, Dara's main fixation will likely remain on focus to find more ways to pilfer earnings from the drivers.
> So, get ready for another 180 days of _let-the-drivers-be-damned, _disguised as a partnership of course!


I will be following this journalist. Definitely a great read which I drove through majority of the chaos. I have been entertaining the idea that Uber and Lyft will merge and are currently in discussions. Why? Both companies are struggling to turn a profit and a merger would only boost the IPO where it's a win win for Uber and Lyft. Lyft has basically went silent since Dara came aboard and I think Dara is then one that can negotiate a deal and wouldn't be as cocky as Travis K.

Uber and Lyft figured out that they can control their margins with upfront pricing. Which truly comes down to what people will pay for rides and what will keep drivers online. We know damn well riders will pay an outrageous amount of money for a ride and drivers will drive at very low rates. Light that map up with a 1.3 boost or a 1.2 surge, drivers have the eye in the prize.

It's going to interesting over the next year but anything can happen.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> I will be following this journalist. Definitely a great read which I drove through majority of the chaos. I have been entertaining the idea that Uber and Lyft will merge and are currently in discussions. Why? Both companies are struggling to turn a profit and a merger would only boost the IPO where it's a win win for Uber and Lyft. Lyft has basically went silent since Dara came aboard and I think Dara is then one that can negotiate a deal and wouldn't be as cocky as Travis K.
> 
> Uber and Lyft figured out that they can control their margins with upfront pricing. Which truly comes down to what people will pay for rides and what will keep drivers online. We know damn well riders will pay an outrageous amount of money for a ride and drivers will drive at very low rates. Light that map up with a 1.3 boost or a 1.2 surge, drivers have the eye in the prize.
> 
> It's going to interesting over the next year but anything can happen.


Rideshare is walking dead. Softbank bought 20 percent of Cruise Automation, GM's self-driving arm, this week. Softbank also has invested heavily in Uber and Didi, even though Softbank knows rideshare is walking dead. So if you want to know what's going on with rideshare you need to find out what Softbank is doing behind the scenes to mesh rideshare with self-driving cars.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> Rideshare is walking dead. Softbank bought 20 percent of Cruise Automation, GM's self-driving arm, this week. Softbank also has invested heavily in Uber and Didi, even though Softbank knows rideshare is walking dead. So if you want to know what's going on with rideshare you need to find out what Softbank is doing behind the scenes to mesh rideshare with self-driving cars.


10-20 years out. We will see it be released to Uber Express Pool where it will become a fad or hip to order then accidents will continue to happen until the technology is fine tuned. Freight and public transit will be automated.

The market for conventional Uber will exist and will be phased out probably when I am too old to drive.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> The "less reliable" came into play in a big way with me yesterday. Parade in our downtown, there was no way I was going down there. When a driver friend called me and said "Man, avoid downtown, it just took me 25 minutes to get out of there!" that pretty much cemented it for me.
> 
> Ping! Pick up ___, 3 minutes away, ride length 10 minutes. I drive up and Arrive, and see the dest is downtown. Drive away. There is no way I'm going into the mess, just so I can be paid $3.75. Screw that!!
> 
> ...


I'm sitting here in the middle of dt in the rain in horrible traffic watching base ping after ping come in. Lol the same one 5 times in a row. Sorry jackasses but I'm sure af not giving you a ride without at least a 2.0 surge


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> I'm sitting here in the middle of dt in the rain in horrible traffic watching base ping after ping come in. Lol the same one 5 times in a row. Sorry jackasses but I'm sure af not giving you a ride without at least a 2.0 surge


Sometimes I give in at about 1.6x surge.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> 10-20 years out. We will see it be released to Uber Express Pool where it will become a fad or hip to order then accidents will continue to happen until the technology is fine tuned. Freight and public transit will be automated.
> 
> The market for conventional Uber will exist and will be phased out probably when I am too old to drive.


For a professor you're very ill informed


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> For a professor you're very ill informed


Analogy:

Airplanes and two pilots (predicted and direct route). Airlines are not even looking into eliminating pilots just in case of an emergency.

Oh wait, let's try this with a car where it is safer to fly in an airplane. Way too many variables.

Sounds like you been drinking that Uber Kool Aid.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Pssst, you are incorrect. Uber loses 3 billion a year trying to maintain a driver pool. Incentives, advertising, support staff to process each new driver


Seems like it would be cheaper to just pay existing drivers fairly ...


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Analogy:
> 
> Airplanes and two pilots (predicted and direct route). Airlines are not even looking into eliminating pilots just in case of an emergency.
> 
> ...


Sounds like research is not your forte


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> https://qz.com/1291573/cheap-rides-are-making-lyft-less-reliable/


From that article:
<<Uber co-founder and former CEO Travis Kalanick used to talk about how the first goal of surge pricing, Uber's practice of raising rates when lots of people were trying to get a ride, was to keep the service reliable. "We don't just charge to make a buck," he posted on Facebook in December 2013. "The vast majority goes to the driver so that we can maximize the number of drivers on the road. >>

What a bald-faced lie!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> From that article:
> <<Uber co-founder and former CEO Travis Kalanick used to talk about how the first goal of surge pricing, Uber's practice of raising rates when lots of people were trying to get a ride, was to keep the service reliable. "We don't just charge to make a buck," he posted on Facebook in December 2013. "The vast majority goes to the driver so that we can maximize the number of drivers on the road. >>
> 
> What a bald-faced lie!


Then you have Dara come into the mix and someone thinks of upfront pricing.....

All them drivers getting a vast majority, what if we can get the majority? Will drivers still drive?

Let's throw a 1.2 boost out there and see if demand is fulfilled. Yep they will drive. Implement it asap!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> From that article:
> <<Uber co-founder and former CEO Travis Kalanick used to talk about how the first goal of surge pricing, Uber's practice of raising rates when lots of people were trying to get a ride, was to keep the service reliable. "We don't just charge to make a buck," he posted on Facebook in December 2013. "The vast majority goes to the driver so that we can maximize the number of drivers on the road. >>
> 
> What a bald-faced lie!


Actually, that was true for most if not all of his time running Uber. 
I remember when pax could order rides without entering a destination. 
They got charged exact mileage/time plus booking fee. Ditto with surge.
Uber used to run HUGE bonuses that made driving worth it. $35-50/hr gross guarantees. $500 referrals.

This upfront BS came about on TK's way out. 
Dara has been fine tuning it & is now working on the surge theft.

TK is a first class A-hole that refused to accept tipping but you made money fairly. 
Dara is just str8 up ass ****ing you while massaging the tension out of your shoulder/neck muscles. Feels good but you are still being ass ****ed furiously.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Actually, that was true for most if not all of his time running Uber.


I stand corrected. I responded based on our current situation.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> One thing I note is that the media often seems to think it is that the fares are too low. That isn't necessarily the case anymore. The real issue is the amount the driver takes is too low. Here a short trip that costs the rider $7.50 only gets us $3. That is the real issue. Uber and Lyft are increasingly taking more of the fare for themselves.
> 
> Also from the linked article:
> 
> Someone needs to inform the reporter that it has changed. Uber no longer gives the driver most of the surge. In fact it seems often the driver gets NONE of the surge and the company just pockets it for themselves. There are some really big stories here for members of the media and once they catch on it could cause a lot of PR issues for these rideshare companies.


I nominate you to inform the reporter and totally agree this should be done.



rex jones said:


> The problem in Atlanta (similar to other cities, I imagine) are decent trips during morning, mid afternoon, and rush hour turns to shit based on the time. You can do well on short rides, but you have to make sure to expedite both the time between pickups and getting slow ass people into your car. I wonder what the record is for trips in an hour? I think I got 4 or 5 one time.


Hahaha"morning, mid afternoon, and rush hour" is the whole damn day! Right?


----------

